# Mineral Spirits didn't remove wax? Need help.



## Heath6789 (Jun 23, 2015)

hi--I purchased a restoration hardware pine dining table. They come raw with only a powder finish to give the wood color. The problem with the powder finish is probably obvious--it's easily removed by liquid. 

Restoration hardware recommends a clear wax if you desire to "protect" the table. I purchased the furniture wax from http://www.claphams.com/ It's beeswax and caranuba wax. 

When water is spilled on the table it turns the wax white no matter how quickly the spills is wiped up. Applying more wax offers a slight improvement but the mark still shows probably due to the table having a powder finish rather than a stain. 

I have kids so spills are inevitable. At this point I want to remove the wax and apply an oil like Tung or Rubio Monocoat. 

Problem--I purchase Klean Strip Odorless Mineral Spirits from Home Depot and some wiping rags. I wet the rag and rubbed it on a section of the table. No wax appeared to be coming off. I rubbed a bit harder and still nothing. I tried scrapping the wax off with a credit card and some came off but I could tell if I continued I was going to ruin the table. The wood is very splintery to begin with since its "reclaimed scaffolding". It also has plenty of dents and holes and is very dry and porous. Even though some of the wax was removed water still beads up and doesn't soak in immediately like it does on the unfinished wood. 

Question--Is there any other method or product that will remove wax from very dry, porous pine? Does every last molecule of wax need to be removed before I can apply oil? 

I would be so grateful for any advice!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would strip the table with Kleen Strip paint and varnish remover and rinse it with a power washer. Paint strippers contain wax anyway so what is on the surface should come off with the remover. Just be sure to use a power washer that is 1200 psi or lower or can be adjusted down so it doesn't dig holes in the table. 

If that isn't an option you could clean the table off with a wax and grease remover such as Dupont Prep-Sol Solvent frequently changing rags. It will remove the wax but with wood some of it will be penetrated into the wood. After cleaning and sanding you will need to clean the wax off again before applying another finish. When you do go back with a finish seal the wood with a sealer that will adhere well such as Zinsser Sealcoat. Then you should be free to put any finish you wish over the top.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

The easiest way to remove wax and apply a new finish is to use liquid sandpaper, or its also called a deglosser. You can buy a waterbase version at Lowes or Home Depot for $7 a quart. I recently used it on some kitchen cabinets I was gonna refinish and I couldnt be happier. It etches the surface of the finish and allows for a new finish to be applied in only 10 minutes.

By the way, which table did you buy from Restoration Hardware? We come up with alot of the finishes for them and I dont remember a group that is offered with just a "powder finish"......most are protected with a close to the wood 3 sheen topcoat and gives them a dry appearance.


----------



## Heath6789 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you. Is there a specific name for the deglosser? I'm guessing it's going to be impossible to preserve the powder finish color since every time it's wiped it comes off. 

It's the boulangerie table but it seems to be the finish on most of their "reclaimed" wood tables these days. This blog post explsins the issue many of us are experiencing:
http://julieblanner.com/restoration-hardware-table-nightmare/#comment-156828


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Heath6789 said:


> Thank you. Is there a specific name for the deglosser? I'm guessing it's going to be impossible to preserve the powder finish color since every time it's wiped it comes off.
> 
> It's the boulangerie table but it seems to be the finish on most of their "reclaimed" wood tables these days. This blog post explsins the issue many of us are experiencing:
> http://julieblanner.com/restoration-hardware-table-nightmare/#comment-156828


Its either labeled deglosser or liquid sandpaper. It will be in a blue and white bottle and found near the strippers, acetone, etc.

Ive never heard of that group. I cant imagine buying a piece of furniture, especially at their prices, and it not have a protective finish on it.


----------



## Heath6789 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks again! I know. Had I know there was no protective finish I wouldn't have purchased it.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I've always used naphtha to remove wax. I use it very liberally and change rags often. Do be careful though, naphtha is very flammable. Much more so than mineral spirits.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

I actually asked around on the furniture group. Seems this group is made from reclaimed European pine scaffolding. Its only resanded slightly and crafted into a table.....no color and no finish.....just original old wood. They suggest clear wax to protect the look, but of course that not gonna protect it from spills. 
You will have to be careful as to what you apply to the table as it will change color and not look the same. I suggest you take it to a professional and have them spray apply a low sheen (5 and under) precat water white lacquer which will give you great protection and keep its original color. I would also go with the deglosser i mentioned to remove the wax thats on it before applying a finish.


----------



## Heath6789 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yep that's correct except they add a powder finish to give it a weathered color. So when tung oil or linseed oil is applied it darkens the table considerably. I wanted to avoid that so I went with the wax but am now regretting that and wished I had gone with oil. I've spent a fair bit testing different products on the underside and wanted to avoid poly since it seemed like a professional would be needed to get that applied perfectly.


----------



## Heath6789 (Jun 23, 2015)

I couldn't find anything labeled deglosser at lowes but haven't tried Home Depot yet. Thanks for the suggestions! Any idea what a professional would charge for that?


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_622065-78-QJSD210___?Ntt=liquid+sandpaper&UserSearch=liquid+sandpaper&productId=50298105


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Heath6789 said:


> I couldn't find anything labeled deglosser at lowes but haven't tried Home Depot yet. Thanks for the suggestions! Any idea what a professional would charge for that?


Well there would be no prep on their part once you have used the liquid sandpaper. All they would have to do is spray it, so i wouldnt think it would be outrageous. Hard to price anything like that because everyone prices things differently. Best just to check around. One good sprayed coat of a low sheen, water white precat is all it would need. That will keep it looking natural and it will maintain a close to the wood look.


----------

